# Zeder Kamme in Idaho?



## GigHarborGSD (Dec 7, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone has had experience with Zeder Kamme in Idaho. If so, what was your experience, and what do you think of them. Even if you haven't dealt with them, could you give me your opinion of what you see? Their dogs look good to me, and overall they look like a good breeder. Admittedly, I am fairly new to looking for German Shepherd breeders, so I would greatly appreciate any help I can get. 

Zeder Kamme German Shepherds


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, for starters BH isn't a title although they list it as one. They also list at least one bitch with a note that she is too young to title. (so why post her on your page?) The stud dogs have parents with titles but their titles didn't pop up readily. 

That's just what I got from their website and a very quick glance. I'm sure people that know them will pop in with better critiques.


----------



## GigHarborGSD (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks for taking a look at their site. For the things you listed, is that something I should be wary of? I don't want to break forum rules, so if you feel a response would be better suited for pm, that's fine. 

I appreciate any information I can get.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I have never had a Zedar Kamme dog but I did live in eastern OR and interacted with several. One of my good friends has had two and has been very pleased with them. Janet P. Does AKC obedience with her two Zedar Kamme dogs.


----------



## GigHarborGSD (Dec 7, 2015)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> I have never had a Zedar Kamme dog but I did live in eastern OR and interacted with several. One of my good friends has had two and has been very pleased with them. Janet P. Does AKC obedience with her two Zedar Kamme dogs.


Thanks for the response. It's good to hear from people who have interacted with Zeder Kamme's dogs. That's great that your friend has been pleased with them.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Don't have one but took a Rally-o class and there was one in it when I lived in the PNW -did well. Nice looking WGSL wondering if I can't find that class picture.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I have spoken with Nancy at Zeder Kamme several times, although it has been several years since the last conversation. And I have met a fair number of Zeder Kamme dogs over the years, too. 

I have heard mixed reviews. A lot of her owners do well with their dogs. I will send you a PM, too.
Sheilah


----------



## GigHarborGSD (Dec 7, 2015)

sit said:


> I have spoken with Nancy at Zeder Kamme several times, although it has been several years since the last conversation. And I have met a fair number of Zeder Kamme dogs over the years, too.
> 
> I have heard mixed reviews. A lot of her owners do well with their dogs. I will send you a PM, too.
> Sheilah


Ok, thanks.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

If you're looking for WGSL in Idaho, Heidi Theis from Theishof is worth checking out.


----------



## SB926 (Mar 31, 2016)

I have 3 Zeder Kamme dogs. The dogs are awesome: Gorgeous and healthy. Great temperaments with people, ADORE kids, good with other dogs. OK with cats too! Nancy was very helpful with the original purchase and as a resource ever since. Very knowledgeable. I have referred several others that are also very pleased.


----------

